# General > General Guns & Ammo >  If you were limited to one Pistol, 1 Rifle and 1 Shotgun what would they be?

## SemperFi

This is really hard for me , but I will go with the tried trusted Colt Govt model .45 ACP , in shotgun Remington 870 Express , now in a rifle I would hate to lose the tactical advantage of my AK , but as hunting rifle I'd say its worthless , I would try to go with a Mini-14 in 30-06 or 308

----------


## Pal334

I think my choices would be: 
Pistol=     1911,.45
rifle=       10/22, .22 
shotgun="coach gun" 12guage (nothing wrong with an 870, I just like keeping things real simple)

----------


## jake abraham

Ruger blackhawk 357,30/30,870

----------


## hunter63

As this question comes up real regular, and generally turns into a "which gun is best" with lots different opinions....I will still offer my.

For starters, I would have to look at this question several ways.
First,...... I have no firearms, want to start a home armory........where to start? "If I had only had.....one  (.22/.22 mag revolver, 870 12 ga, long range cal bolt gun, pick your favorite cal.)
Second..... I have/had/or if I had a home armory, and need to bug out, what would I grab......22/.22 mag, 870 12 ga., AR w/larger cal upper (AR late entry)

I would lean more toward hunting and foraging than tactical, I don't feel comfortable considering taking on a superior force alone....not good odds IMHP, unless it was absolutely necessary.

This decision has to do with money available, and personnel preference on possible uses.

PS. I was debating on .22 vs .357 revolver.......leaned toward the .22.....but #4 ( we always seem to have a limit?, or as DW says, how many do you need?) would be a .357 or some sort.

----------


## letslearntogether47

Browning A5 semiauto 12 gauge.
It's all I would need.

----------


## Rick

It's a tough choice for sure. It's a toss up between my Ruger Single Six and my Ruger SP101 in .357. Both give the option of two calibers so whatever you can scavenge you could use. I guess I'd lean toward the Single Six. Better small game gathering and a .22 mag is a defensive caliber albeit small. 

For the shotgun, hands down my Maverick 12 gauge Security 8. It can handle both 2 3/4 and 3 inch, which is better than me. 

Long gun probably one of the Mosins. 7.62 x 54 is a pretty respectable caliber and the weapon is super simple to maintain.

----------


## SemperFi

Well I dont want to get into the "my choice is better than yours" Everyone has a right to believe which suits them right! Like I said the .45ACP does it all for me and if I didnt have anything but the .45 I would be happy , the reason I chose the mini 14 is because not only is it a great hunter it is also a great tactical fighter! and the shotgun although I several others it is a trust factor that I have in it ,just like my 45! Now , whoever said 30-30 I agree , great choice I have a 45/70 Marlin lever and I love it and to be honest if I were in the back country I could live with it alone , it has everything I need from stopping bear attacks to hunting dear and elk to stopping the bad guy from raiding my campsight!

----------


## Rick

You made some good choices (but mine are getter than yours). Hey, look, butterflies.

----------


## hunter63

Told ya so....told ya so....nanananana boo boo.

----------


## hunter63

We all seem to over think this......If a little does a little good, a lot will do a lot of good....I picking a .22 revolver, today....maybe the .357 tomorrow, but then again, maybe be bears....,so .44mag?... only six shots, so how about the .45 single stack?....No, maybe the 9mm is better... double stack, more shots....yeah... thats the ticket...maybe the AR pistol?
http://olyarms.net/index.php?page=sh...hk=1&Itemid=37

....but AK is cheaper........

http://www.ak-47.us/AK47_Pistols.php


Yeah, tough choice.

All boils down to preferance, use and pocket book....DW has gotten past the 'do you need......?

----------


## natertot

S&W M&P 9MM, 870, Ruger 10/22.

It's what I own and what I'm proficient with.

----------


## hunter63

> S&W M&P 9MM, 870, Ruger 10/22.
> 
> It's what I own and what I'm proficient with.


Now that is a good answer.....Dance with who ya brung.......

----------


## natertot

> Now that is a good answer.....Dance with who ya brung.......


That is my thoughts exactly. If you don't have it or you can't use it, what's the point. With my selection, I can defend myself and gather food. Are there firearms that can do somethings better? Sure there is. But I can still accomplish everything with these three.

----------


## Willie

Out of all the guns I own, these are my choices.


Handgun- Rossi 357 this gun goes everwhere with me.
Shotgun- Remington 870 12ga. 3-1/2"
Rifle-Browning Bar 270

----------


## NightShade

My personal choice...
Rifle = browning a bolt 30-06
Pistol= .22 lr preferably semi-auto but settle for accurized revolver... I have Rugers...
That is, if I had guns.
Oh and for a shotgun.. I will go with the ole' remmy 870.. 3 1/2 chamber

----------


## Willie

I know they are popular but I didn't realize how favored the 870 really was until now!

Willie

----------


## SemperFi

not only is it popular , its a very accurate shotgun in many ways , many law enforcement agencies carry the 870 for that reason alone! There are of course several variations of the 870 , now as a hunting shotgun Im sure there are much better , many Rossis and Brownings come to mind , but the 870 to me is strictly a defensive weapon!

I probably should have stated "guns you own " (for those that own guns) , but even guns you prefer is fine! Obviously I like the comment of "im accurate with these three" , doesnt do you much good picking a XD45 ,Mossberg pump and an FN FAL .308 if youve never shot them before! With that said (I would love to shoot the xd 45 and the FN)!!!

----------


## canid

rifle: GAU-8 Avenger.
pistol, shotgun: doesn't even matter.

then i just need the treasury of a small nation to stock ammo.

you know; for those really big deer.

----------


## hunter63

> I know they are popular but I didn't realize how favored the 870 really was until now!
> 
> Willie


The Remington 870 has been around in several versions for a long time, from fancy high grade Wingmasters to the low end Express.
proven it's self in the field, no matter what you are doing.

Lends it self to extended mag (pass through mag tube), and a lot of other tactical "stuff".... easy to bolt on.

As far as "an accurate shotgun" goes, that's pretty wide open as the loads and uses range from noise making blanks/flares.... to rifled barrel sabot loads........with *everything* in between.
Different barrels, screw-in choke systems on a pretty bullet proof platform, lends it self to versatility........all at a reasonable price.

The fact that it's still made pretty much the same way for years has made it a "standard".

----------


## randyt

I'm not real fussy. A quality 22 lr bolt action repeater,  a quality 12 gauge pump and a quality 44 magnum handgun. I don't like the idea that I can't have a quality bolt action in 30-06 with good glass. I would rather ditch the shotgun in favour of the ought six.

----------


## SARKY

Well I going with my Ruger Blackhawk Hunter model .41 Mag. Why? because I can and have taken big game at reasonable ranges with it (up to 100 yards).
Ruger 10-22, because most of my hunting will be small game and I can store lots of ammo in a small space, plus it is plenty accurate (I shoot competitively at the 100 yard range with other .22 fans)
Last would be my Mossy 500, with multi chokes, I can do most any game and swapping out to a rifle slug barrel, I'm good out to 100/150 yards.

----------


## Wingman

Well lets see this is what I carry for a shtf plan: Handgun is a Ruger p95 9mm I went with the 9mm because the ammo would be easy to find. It's one of the most popular caliber's in the world. Rifle would be my Marlin Model 60 .22 reason I can purchase and store a ton of ammo cheap and effective. Shotgun is my Mossberg 500 .12 ga with that I can hunt birds with bird shot, hunt deer with buck shot or a slug and defend the home with buckshot or a slug.

----------


## Woodmaster750

SAA. 357 with 4 3/4 inch barrel. Ruger Mini 14 ranch rifle and my Rossi single shot brake down with 22 cal., 20 ga. barrels.

----------


## SARKY

There was no scenario given, just which 3 firearms would you take if you could only take 3. On any given event my choice would change.

----------


## TheWaywardOne

The situation would dictate what three I would prefer, but as things stand right now, my three of choice are S&W mp45 for pistol, Remington 870 12ga for shotgun, and Marlin 1895 45-70 for rifle.  My .45 is never far away, love that gun.  I've shot more models of .45 than I can count, the MP feels the best in my hand.  Grew up shooting an 870, used it for everything from squirrels to geese.  Got two actually, one I've modified for home defense purposes, the other is what I've used for bird and small game hunting for over 10 years now.  I just don't have a reason to change.  As for rifle, I've hunted with lever action Marlins and Winchesters all my life.  Usually 30-30, but have used 45-70 as well.  I'm not a long distance marksman, rarely ever take a shot over 100 yards.  I chose the 45-70 in this hypothetical due to it's versatility.  It's a big heavy round, but isn't overkill for whitetail, and can also easily be used on larger game.  Excellent brush gun in my opinion.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

i think i would reduce that to two weapons with four choices. i have always liked the .410 and 30/30. over and under. and the .22 and .38 single shot pistol. you make your own choice. for survival (not war) mine are a fair good choice.

----------


## SemperFi

well thats the precise reason I stated three (and make them count) ,this is just that it can be survival (war) or (natural disaster) , or the CDC done ****ed up and we're screwed by a strain of virus, thats why I said three !

----------


## lucznik

Only three, huh?  And it has to be one handgun, one rifle, and one shotgun?  Hmm...

Now the OP didn't say anything about this being for a bug out scenario or anything so I'm assuming this is for general, all-around use...

Handgun:  S&W 686+ Mtn Gun in .357 Mag

Shotgun:  Benelli Nova 12 gauge

Rifle:  Winchester M70 in .264 Win Mag

Hmm... that leaves me with no .22LR.  I don't like that at all.   I guess I would have to cheat and hide a 4th gun away where "big brother" wouldn't find it.  Of course, if I'm going to hide a 4th, a 5th wouldn't take much more space and maybe a 6th too...

----------


## hunter63

Any reasonable person would deploy their assets....If they are in different places nobody know how many you have...........
(psssst...I won't tell)

----------


## Sourdough

I just wish I had a firearm, Mine fell off the canoe. But I still have my glue gun if BATF&E are interested.

----------


## SARKY

If it were a SHTF scenario, I would pick 
LMT AR-15 with spare barrels and bolts in 7.62x39 and 6.5 Grendel. and  a dedicated .22lr upper
Para-Ord P-14 LDA in .45ACP or 10mm
lastly my Mossy 500 with a spare rifled slug barrel

----------


## jake abraham

I picked the ones I did because that is what I have

----------


## glockcop

4" .357 mag S&W or Ruger revolver, .22 LR Ruger 10/22, and a Rem 870 12 guage with a 26" barrel with choke system and a rifled slug barrel. Not much this old boy can't do with that set up.

----------


## rebel

HK USP 40.
M1A Standard
870. 12 g.

----------


## FVR

22 Revolver
M1A chambered in 308
12ga. Coach gun

----------


## kyratshooter

Did I not push the reply button?

Did someone erase my post?

Was I being argumenative and overly aggressive again?

Damn this oppositional defiant disorder!

I'll be good this time.  

50 years ago 3 would have been enough in my area, with a good .22 being the preferred rifle.  Now you really need 4 guns with one rifle for large game and one for small stuff.

If limited to only three I want;

my 30-30-                    I load cast bullet squibs for small game/factory equil for large game
my Mossburg-               multiple barrels and choke selections for mice to moose
my 1911/45acp-            just 'cause

or perhaps a ,22/20ga/.357 group.

or maybe a .375/16ga double/44mag if I am in Africa

or if it is a sentimental choice I want;  grandad's 12ga/the .22 ss/the son's .38spl

Is there a wrong answer here?

----------


## Dropy

If it were restricted to what i have on hand i would take...

Taurus tracker .357 4inch. (dearly love this gun)
Rem 710 in 30-06
Benelli Nova 12g

----------


## Ted

Hummm, I guess pistol ,S.W. Cheif Special .45, rifle, Ruger 10/22,Shotgun, Winchester 1300. Cause those are what I own!

----------


## Rick

Kyrat-

Probably
No
Always





Sometimes

----------


## natertot

Well, I need to change my Ruger 10-22 to a Remington 597. I just did a trade with a guy down the street!

----------


## jayrod

Mossberg 500, Smith and Wesson 4" .357 any model will do really, and.....probably a 10/22 for the little stuff

----------


## tank

Well let me see, if I lived in the north country or in a dangerout game area I would have a .44 mag revolver, I can shoot the lesser load of .44 special out of it. I would have a 30-30 I like the lever actions, Marlin, Winchesters, the 30-30 is easy to find just about anywhere in the north country. I would have a mossberg 12 ga. with a 24 inch barrel with exchangable chokes of improved cylinder, for slugs and buck shot. and tight in bird shooting, with a full choke for large birds, ducks, geese. I would rather have others like the ar or ak, glock, and a slug barrel in the shot gun. 

But these are the three I would choose.

----------


## SemperFi

Im beginning to like the 30-30 alot better , the .45-70 is nice to have to but using it on a daily basis would take alot of effort , I dont think the 30-30 would do that to you!

----------


## Sourdough

S&W Model 48 (.22 Magnum) 6" barrel

CZ Model 512 (.22 Magnum)

CZ Model "Bobwhite" in 20 ga.

The CZ-512 is a take-down auto loading .22 Mag. It would be taken down and in the backpack. The M-48 in a flap holster. And the Bobwhite in hand.

----------


## old fart

with money troubles hitting me hard this year i'm down to three guns already. i have kept a h&r pardner pump 12 gauge with 18.5 barrel, a crickett 22, and a nef 22 revolver. instead of trying to get more guns in the future, i'm going to build up my ammo supply.

----------


## balendor

when looking at firearms I first look at use ( intended purpose) caliber/ ammo ( what will get the job done and easy to scrounge if the SHTF) Availability of parts ( both on the market and if the SHTF) thinking about these in advance may save headaches in the future IMHO. Each must decide for themselves what fits there needs best.

----------


## Cast-Iron

22 revolver
Remington 870
Norinco 7.62 X 39 or Winchester 30-30

----------


## Celticwarrior

3 guns, no budget restrictions? Ok:

Match grade Gold Eagle II Kimber 1911 .45 
Mossberg 930 SPX 12 gauge Semi-auto
Fulton Armory M25 Peerless Sniper Rifle (Civilian milspec m-14/m-21)

----------


## wtrfwlr

If it's what I own and would take it would be
Shotgun= Benelli Super Black Eagle
Rifle= Winchester Model 70 30-06
I don't own a handgun

If I could just walk into a gun store and pick three it would be
Shotgun= Benelli Super Black Eagle
Rifle= Winchester Model 70 30-06
Pistol= 357 Revolver S+W or Ruger

----------


## wholsomback

Personally the 45 1911 
                    22lr semi auto
                    12 guage

But when TSHTF you take what you can get and make due.

----------


## kyratshooter

You may get your chance to make your pick sooner than you expected fellas!

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012...l-legislation/

They are reading the proposed new law on the steps of NY City Hall tomorrow!

----------


## Celticwarrior

"...out of fear of retribution by the powerful National Rifle Association"??? What does that mean? As a lobby group, they don't wield any more power than other groups like the Tobacco industry or Big Pharma or the Beef Industry! But what they are really afraid of is the backlash from millions of GUN OWNERS.

I can see a time here where they will go back to the Brady Bill time, and get rid of large cap magazines, "hoarding' of ammunition, and getting rid of any 'assault' weapon guns, or guns that make liberals scared because they look 'military'. It won't be long. Figure that after the elections, we'll be inundated with bills both at state and federal levels to rectify all those perceived loopholes that 'allowed' a tragedy like Aurora to happen.

----------


## Rick

Dear Mayor Bloomberg...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ted

> Dear Mayor Bloomberg...
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Roflmao!!!!!!

----------


## Celticwarrior

The way I see it, all of the government types that want to get rid of guns are only afraid of them being used ON government types at some point, when the People get to that point where they have nothing left to lose and the whole French Revolution thing starts looking pretty darn good. What they DON'T understand is that in every revolution, the guys in power ALWAYS have the tactical advantage over the querrillas in the field hiding behind trees with their muskets, but that doesn't mean those folks should be underestimated. Look at the French Resistance in WW2. They made, stole and improvised firearms, ammo, and explosives and managed to do a LOT of damage to the Nazis, paving the way for the Allied invasion. The American Revolution had us going up against the biggest empire in the WORLD and we came out on top. The French Revolution had peasants with pitchforks going up against the Armies of France and the personal bodyguards of the aristocracy. Taking away every gun and round of ammo in America today wouldn't save the rich and powerful if the S hits the F, and the people decide they have had enough. Shortsightedness and paranoia are no substitute for a firm grasp of history.

----------


## hunter63

> As this question comes up real regular, and generally turns into a "which gun is best" with lots different opinions....I will still offer my.
> 
> For starters, I would have to look at this question several ways.
> First,...... I have no firearms, want to start a home armory........where to start? "If I had only had.....one  (.22/.22 mag revolver, 870 12 ga, long range cal bolt gun, pick your favorite cal.)
> Second..... I have/had/or if I had a home armory, and need to bug out, what would I grab......22/.22 mag, 870 12 ga., AR w/larger cal upper (AR late entry)
> 
> I would lean more toward hunting and foraging than tactical, I don't feel comfortable considering taking on a superior force alone....not good odds IMHP, unless it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> This decision has to do with money available, and personnel preference on possible uses.
> ...


This thread tell me that some one has taken the advice/time to use "search".....cool.....anyway....

You know, I don't think my thinking has changed since last Oct, standing the test of time, so to speak......so I thinking I made the correct decision.

So anyone changed their mind....or sticking with the first go round.

----------


## kyratshooter

> The way I see it, all of the government types that want to get rid of guns are only afraid of them being used ON government types at some point, when the People get to that point where they have nothing left to lose and the whole French Revolution thing starts looking pretty darn good. What they DON'T understand is that in every revolution, the guys in power ALWAYS have the tactical advantage over the querrillas in the field hiding behind trees with their muskets, but that doesn't mean those folks should be underestimated. Look at the French Resistance in WW2. They made, stole and improvised firearms, ammo, and explosives and managed to do a LOT of damage to the Nazis, paving the way for the Allied invasion. The American Revolution had us going up against the biggest empire in the WORLD and we came out on top. The French Revolution had peasants with pitchforks going up against the Armies of France and the personal bodyguards of the aristocracy. Taking away every gun and round of ammo in America today wouldn't save the rich and powerful if the S hits the F, and the people decide they have had enough. Shortsightedness and paranoia are no substitute for a firm grasp of history.


Celtic Warrior all this is very romantic and patriotic but not very historically accurate.  The French resistance, and all the other reasistance movements of WW2 were useful mostly to tie up troops in "police actions".  The most usefull being Tito's movement in Yugoslavia which tied up several divisions in hunting down these resistance fighters, killing thousands and burning whole villages in retribution.  Tito was careful to move fighters away from their home territories so they would not be as concerned over retribution agains their families by the Nazis.

The revolutions that worked were the ones with outside assistance and an unlimited supply of cannonfodder.  

You have not mentioned the peasant rebellions of the late middle ages, where thousands were executed, and things were worse at the end.

Or the revolutions against the Roman Empire where the rule was kill every man and sell every woman and child into slavery and move Romans into the empty land.

Our own revolution was a success not due to Washington and his "genius", but due to French arms, French infantry and the French Navy.  At that final surrender Cornwallis refused to appear due to the American presence and his aide offered his sword to Lafayette as the victor, not Washington, who had even been left out of most of the surrender negotiations.  The British had intended to surrender control of their colony to the French, not grant independence to the Americans.  The Paris Tready resulted in indepencence due to lack of British support for an unpopular war, and its heavy tax burden, that had gone on for 8 years, not American military success.

Even at that last stage of the war the colonies were still split 30/30/30: for/against/indifferent to the revolution.  Thousands of "Americans" pulled up stakes and moved to Canada at that was's end.

Then we attempted to offer Washington the position of "President for Life", confirming that the masses were not after "democracy".   

That French Revolution came after ours and was effective due to social and financial collape due to climate shifts, resulting in an army which could not be paid and turned against the established order.  Committies of Public Safety, guillotines on the street corners, Napolian as dictitator, yes that turned out well!

Same with the Russian Revolution, the military turned against the regime.  Years of civil war and famine, millions dead, a dictator in power that made the Czar look like a whimp. 

There is a real big difference between a "firm grasp of history" and believing the myth of history.  A firm grasp of history would include the failures, and the retribution and whole nations vacated and sewn with salt for their impertinance.  

Strangely, I can not see our present text punching, thumb crunching, vidio gaming generation (and that is the adults) enduring much revolutionary hardship.  At least not until most of their toys are taken away.  Then they will fall for the first promise made to give them back.

----------


## Beans

If I was limited to only 3, one of each my choice would be

1 Pistol. Glock either in 9mm or .40 (no sub compacts)model 19/23 34/35
2.Rifle. AK 47
3.Shotgun either  a Mossberg 500 series or a Rem 870 in 12 guage.

All 3 of the gun selected have proven themselves to be able to function under adverse conditions without any or with just mininal maintainence.

They are much like my KA-Bar. there are other guns out there that will do some things better but IMHO these will do everything good enough.

----------


## Celticwarrior

> Strangely, I can not see our present text punching, thumb crunching, vidio gaming generation (and that is the adults) enduring much revolutionary hardship.  At least not until most of their toys are taken away.  Then they will fall for the first promise made to give them back.


It will certainly separate the wheat from the chaff, that's for sure.

----------


## hunter63

Now THAT will be the "Zombies".....standing on the corners, with a dark screen, and a blank WTF look on their face......practically look for the App to fix it......

----------


## kyratshooter

Anybody there?

Can you hear me now?

WTF....Anybody got a signil?

I will never forget the look on the face of my 23 year old stepson when his gaming system got "the red ring of death!"  He had done two tours as a combat Marine squad leader in Iraq and he cried when his toy broke!  It was amazing.

----------


## Rick

I sure hope the wheat is us old guys with glasses and hearing aids and shaky hands that sight in at ... oh.... 30 or 40 yards when we can see that far. 

And old Washington had his hat handed to him in many a battle. Had it not been for General von Stueben taking over as Chief of Staff we might still be speaking English...well...a different English. You know what I mean.

----------


## Xombie75

Glock 23, Benelli M4 12 ga, Noveske light Recce combat carbine/LWRC M6A2 (I own both and love them both but it would be a coin toss to choose.)

----------


## Kosuki

Pistol-1911 45acp S&W
(proven track record of being reliable and with very few issues)
Shotgun-Mossberg 500
(Rugged, Reliable, Dependable, all around good shotgun)
Rifle:Remington MODEL 700 XCR II 338 win mag 
(Rifle will take down anything in north and south america, Africa... Thats a diff story...)

X: If you had said and 1 Assault rifle my choice would be a bushmaster. Problem is 556Nato vs 762Nato. Both rounds can be found everywhere. Both have a proven track record, but when it comes to putting someone down in self defense, the 762 takes the shot. I have heard too many stories from friends of mine who are in the service about hitting people many times with a 556 and their still moving. So for me the Assault rifle would be Bushmaster® .308 ORC.
Just my opinion on the matter.

----------


## crashdive123

What's an assault rifle?  Is it based on looks?  Bullet size?  Magazine capacity?

----------


## Tootsiepop254

> I just wish I had a firearm, Mine fell off the canoe. But I still have my glue gun if BATF&E are interested.


Hey! A glue gun could come in handy!

----------


## Rick

Ooh. Ooh. and a caulk gun.

----------


## TresMon

Not gonna get into the whole what gun / caliber thing as it's a never ending opinion/debate... but wanted to throw in an observation...

Some folks have posted up their preference of some niche/unique (wonderful) calibers- .264 win mag and .41 mag comes to mind having been posted here...

If I wanted to put back a pistol, shotty and rifle for TEOTWAWKI  or a poo hittin the fan scenario I'd want them to be in HIGHLY common calibers and gauges.

Imagine bugging out and coming to a camp of friendlies 14 months later (the woods camp in the movie "Defiance" is the mental pic I have at the moment) and asking/stating "Whew, glad to find yuns. "Can I draw dome .264 win mag rounds out of your stock?"

""260-what???""  

opps....

----------


## Wildthang

> Not gonna get into the whole what gun / caliber thing as it's a never ending opinion/debate... but wanted to throw in an observation...
> 
> Some folks have posted up their preference of some niche/unique (wonderful) calibers- .264 win mag and .41 mag comes to mind having been posted here...
> 
> If I wanted to put back a pistol, shotty and rifle for TEOTWAWKI  or a poo hittin the fan scenario I'd want them to be in HIGHLY common calibers and gauges.
> 
> Imagine bugging out and coming to a camp of friendlies 14 months later (the woods camp in the movie "Defiance" is the mental pic I have at the moment) and asking/stating "Whew, glad to find yuns. "Can I draw dome .264 win mag rounds out of your stock?"
> 
> ""260-what???""  
> ...


Most of my calibers are 7MM, 30/06, .22, ,223, 9mm. ,357 abd 12 gauge for that very reason!

----------


## Highhawk1948

Remington pump 12 gauge, Marlin .22 magnum rifle,  Ruger Blackhawk .357 magnum

----------


## Xombie75

Don't forget 6.8 spc in an AR platform. You would have more parts interchangeability than with the 7.62.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Don't forget 6.8 spc in an AR platform. You would have more parts interchangeability than with the 7.62.


Yea, I can get those down at the corner store, correct?

You might have parts interchangability for parts that should never break in the first place, but you'd not find that ammo within a 25 mile radius of my house!

I will guarentee that every house on my road has .22lr, 12 or 20 ga and either .308/30-06 or 30-30 on the closet shelf or in the sock drawer.  Probably 9mm/.38spl/.45 stuck away somewhere too.

----------


## Kosuki

> Hey! A glue gun could come in handy!


Rubberband and paperclip anyone?

----------


## hunter63

I usually count the posts that it takes particularly when a specific question is asked.....such as  .308 vs 30-30, before the odd ball, obscure, have to make you own ammo, or only available from one web site at a really high cost, calibers are brought up,.... generally with loading data that 95% of the population doesn't do, have , or understand.
To those suggestions, Thanks for bring them up....but not for me.

TresMon, Krat...I completely agree.......hard to find, high cost, not real scrounge able....Seems that someone has to get it in, because they have one and it's a "nanabooboo"....or they read about it some where.

Of course you will always get the ".22 lr will kill anything on the planet,....it's all about shot placement,......

It just remindes me of the old days,.... MF and GF, didn't have a lot of guns, shot gun (pick favorite gauge), first....the deer rifle (pick favorite...lot of old milsup here, as they were cheaper), and the garden .22.

Some where hidden away was a old colt or S&W .32, .38 or .45, stashed and not talked about....and that was pretty much it for most households here in Wisconsin.

Any more were just 'showing off".

So it seems that thinks haven't changed much, shotgun, rifle, .22 and sometimes a hand gun were common,...... we just have more money and options now.

----------


## Celticwarrior

I think, personally, that (wishes aside) whatever gun you can afford is the best gun. It is all well and good to want a top of the line Mossy and a tricked out Springfield AR-15 with the SWAT package, and all that. However, just like the whole "what's the best Knife" question, it is "What is the knife/gun/equipment you HAVE and CAN AFFORD!" Whatever firearm you can actually purchase and use safely and effectively is the best one, period. If that is your granddad's old twin-barrel 20 gauge, a Saturday Night Special 38, and a cheap .22 from WalMart then that is it. Thinking that you HAVE to have the top of the line is a trap that we all get into. We become gear snobs. If it isn't this or that specific brand, then it's crap. If I have a kitchen knife and a sharp rock, which would be better to have in the woods for survival? Does it matter that the kitchen knife isn't a RAT or Cold Steel Kukri or whatever? Heck no. I am GLAD to have that kitchen knife, and while a hoopty-do expensive carbon steel blade with a sawback edge would be REALLY nice, I'm going to get by with the knife I HAVE, not the one I WANT!  

I think that is an important lesson in all forms of prepping. Don't go nuts because you don't have the $5000 super-deluxe year's supply of Dehydrated Foods. Spend a few bucks each week on flour, salt, sugar, beans, and other staples and put them up to build your OWN year's supply. If you don't have $3000 to buy that really cool AR, then spend $500 on a cheaper hunting rifle or 12 gauge. Whatever you can AFFORD right now is better than nothing, and if you come into money you can part with for something better, then do it. Don't hold off buying until you can get the PERFECT trio of guns that some guys on a website picked out. If you can buy all the toys without any hardship, then that is great. If you can't, buy something that you can afford in your budget and learn to do the job with those tools.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Excellent points to bring up Celticwarrior, this type of thing should be brought up more often on sites like this. Had to add some rep to this fellas corner.

----------


## kyratshooter

Obviously you have not found our multiple Mosin/Nagant threads, the praises we sing for the Mavrick 88 and our vaious cheap pistol/rifle/shotgun threads.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...1-Mosin-Nagant

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...k-Off-Shotguns

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nchrest-rifles

Just because somenting has not been covered yesterday or today does not mean we have ignored it!

----------


## Rick

Hi. I'm Rick. I had Mosin Nagents until the canoe accident then six months of withdrawal. 
Hi. I'm Rick. I'm a gear snot, too. Oh, wait. He said snob. Yeah, that too I guess.

----------


## wtrfwlr

Mosin Nagents? Is that for real? I mean if you change two of the letters around you get M Nosin Agents, ain't that what country folk call the Feds?
I don't know, I just came here to learn about guns because I didn't know anything and now I think I know a little less than that? :Blink:

----------


## kyratshooter

> I just came here to learn about guns because I didn't know anything and now I think I know a little less than that?


That's our job and we do it well.

Panic, chaos, confusion; my work here is done.

----------


## wtrfwlr

> my work here is done.


Oh my! That means you're leaving? Sorry I posted.

----------


## kyratshooter

Not gone by a long strech!

Ever try to dirve by a train wreck without looking? :Creepy:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What's an assault rifle?  Is it based on looks?  Bullet size?  Magazine capacity?


 It's one that calls you bad names.

Oh, wait......that's an insult rifle. Nevermind.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yea, I can get those down at the corner store, correct?
> 
> You might have parts interchangability for parts that should never break in the first place, but you'd not find that ammo within a 25 mile radius of my house!
> 
> I will guarentee that every house on my road has .22lr, 12 or 20 ga and either .308/30-06 or 30-30 on the closet shelf or in the sock drawer.  Probably 9mm/.38spl/.45 stuck away somewhere too.


....and the guns to shoot it with. Everybody seems to forget that part. :Santa:

----------


## hunter63

> ....and the guns to shoot it with. Everybody seems to forget that part.


.....didn't forget, just mourning that tragic loss.........

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Not meaning to throw a wrench in the works, but would a Taurus Judge be considered a pistol or a shotgun?

----------


## Rick

Yes....7,8,9,10.

----------


## hunter63

> Not meaning to throw a wrench in the works, but would a Taurus Judge be considered a pistol or a shotgun?


First overboard.....

----------


## ChuckA

Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 (I own)
Remington 1100 12 ga (I own)
any .22 rifle for small game

----------


## kyratshooter

Ureka!!!

A Tarus Judge and a handirifle with 73 1/2 barrels!

Can you imagine the total number of guns the forum would have to get rid of if restricted to only 3-4 each?

----------


## hunter63

Hey, that's only 18 barrels........(I think?).......

Hey Buddy, what kinda ammo ya got left?........
Well, I got some 7mm-08 left?

Naw, don't have one of those.....What else?
How about .35 Whelen?

Yeah that works....I take 'em.

----------


## kyratshooter

Now if you get yourself one of those chamber adapters that allows use of the .357max in your .35 Whelen rifle you open a whole new world!

.38 short and long Colt, 38spl, .38 Super, 9mm bergman-banyard/largo, .357mag, .357 Max......

One might even snag a 9mmP adapter for that jewel!

----------


## hunter63

If I could find a GUNSMITH around here I would ream out the .357 barrel.....hadn't though about the .35 whelen,....Hummmmm ...as that would still allow Big bang capability

----------


## kyratshooter

> If I could find a GUNSMITH around here I would ream out the .357 barrel.....hadn't though about the .35 whelen,....Hummmmm ...as that would still allow Big bang capability


Reaming a chamber from .357mag to 357Max does not take a "gunsmith" Hunter.  You can rent the .357 Max reamer w/pilot and I could talk you through the process.  You can do it by hand w/out machine tools.  It just takes a little patience, a lot of Liquid Wrench and a good vise to act as a third hand.

----------


## hunter63

I had just sent an e-mail to 
http://www.mcace.com/adapters.htm
As I didn't see one listed, but they have a "custom" section, but got the email back as un-deliverable....maybe I just call them.

It would be good to have the option of removing it for the .35 whelen load......
Who rents reamers?....for the .357?

BYW, just called MCA sports, 
http://www.mcace.com/adapters.htm

The have a new e-mail address same as the old one except..... @ak.net
His advise was to do the reaming as the case size of the .35 and the ,357 max has an exrtactor problem.....he does have a 9mm in stock for the .35 whelen.

Oh yeah, he's a Handi Rifle follower as well.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I had just sent an e-mail to 
> http://www.mcace.com/adapters.htm
> Who rents reamers?....for the .357?
> .


Here's your reamer rental Hunter.

http://www.4-dproducts.com/display.p...istol+Calibers

You might think about getting the 9mm insert and reaming it for the .357 Max.  The cases will swell slightly at the base when you fire them but you will have 9mm capability as well as the .357 series if the 9mm chamber is tight enough to support the case from the base rather then the rim.

I am thinking about going with a .327 mag reamer for the insert I already have for .32s&w long in my 30-06.  .32 short and long, .32 acp, .32H&R mag and .327 mag all through the same adapter.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks....seem that the .357 max is kinda a obsolete load, something about flame cutting the top straps on revolvers, so mostly just T/C Contenders and such are being sold chambered in them.......and Remington makes new brass..every couple of years....Hummmm

----------


## kyratshooter

It is just another step up in the .357 progression and is a big hit among the Hoosier hunters that are restricted to cases no longer than 1.8" and at least .357 diameter.  Out of the Contender I am looking at 1800fps for 160gn sp loads in the Hornady book, and Hornady is a very conservative manual.

Chambering an insert for it is just a way to insure you can shoot anything you find in a .35 caliber slug that is supposed to go in a pistol.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

Once again, apologies for being so late to the party.

If I could have only one of each, they would be my S&W Model 19-2 (.38SPL./357 Mag) handgun, my Marlin 1894C lever-action carbine (same calibers), and my 12-gauge Ithaca Model 37 M&P shotgun.

A very-close second, rifle-wise, would be my government-issued M-1 carbine.

----------


## pmwizard

Well I want to put my 1 cent into the mix:

Pistol - Ruger blackhawk convertible in 357/38 and extra 9mm barrel (don't own)
rifle   - 10/22 carbine (don't own)
shotgun - saiga semi auto 12 gauge (don't own)

This sounds like a good trio for the SHTF.

----------


## tsitenha

If pistols were carried here it  would be 
.22lr revolver
.308win bolt rifle with scope and interchangeable peep sights
12ga 870

----------


## Quigley

I would prefer to ditch my shogun for my 10/22. Although I love my Mossy 500 and am I am very good with it, ammo is expensive and cumbersome. 

With that being said I would prefer to go with my Ruger GP100 6" and my Marlin 94c. They both use the same ammo and allow for the use of .38spl and .357 mag alike.

----------


## ElevenBravo

Right now, Id say (Because its what I have):
SA XD9
DPMS AR15
Moss 500A

Id really like to have a Taurus .44 mag 4", about $560 at Sportsmans Warehouse, Id like to carry that in an Alaskan Guide style holster, I think I may save up for that as my next purchase.
Rifle would be a .308 bolt with no scope, Theres one foreign made at the gun shop for $400, I think its a Tula.
The new shotgun would be a Moss 500 Mariner with park finish and some type of sling so I dont have to carry it ready arms all the time.

Cool thread!
Andrew

----------


## hepit

I see no need for the shotgun at all, and also no ability to carry one, along with the rifle, the BOB pack and enough ammo for both longarms to make them worth having.  I'll take the M4  223 AR, with a Ciener .22lr conversion unit, and a Diamondback 9mm pocket auto. It rides in a front pants pocket rig in normal times, for the speed of access it offers (given that you spot trouble in time to get your hand into your pocket.  This rig-location also keeps the out of the way of the pack harness and the rifle (slung or not). Once everyone is carrying a longarm, the pistol is nearly worthless, being confined to use while on horseback, in a canoe, kayak or on a raft, in your sleeping bag, while crawling, climbing or rappelling.  For everything else, best keep a lw, compact fighting rifle on the assault sling.

----------


## Rick

There's really not a right or wrong answer. The op asked what they would be and he replied. Perhaps he doesn't do any of the things you mentioned. Perhaps all he does is duck hunt, pheasant hunt or hunt squirrels when the leaves are on.

----------


## canid

Maybe he needs to kill 100 birds with one load, or coronate a British monarch:
http://landofmachines.com/wp-content...untgunland.jpg

----------


## ctdcb18b

pistol hk usp 45 apc
rifle remmington 700 with a good scope
shotgun a mossberg real tree camo pump 12 ga 
that would be my picks most likely

----------


## hepit

Then it would not be part of the survival format of this forum.

----------


## Rick

Please explain.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I don't think anyone has said this one, but if you lived in an area with lots of ducks, or geese, a punt gun would be the ticket.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vau...6735/index.htm

----------


## Rick

I think the more modern version of that is called "artillery".

----------


## aflineman

> Please explain.


The only survival is TEOTWAWKI, nothing else matters.  :Smile: 
For the rest of us, survival may just mean putting the next meal in the pot.

----------


## Rick

Oh, I see. You have to think inside the box and focus only on a given set of perimeters.

----------


## mountain walker

1.  My 870 express, 12ga.magnum receiver with a 28" vented rib with rem choke system and 18" cylinder bore barrels. I also have the saddle mount for a red dot or scope. 
2.  Rem. 700, 30-06, syn. stock,  with Williams peep sight, and 3x9 scope mounted on see thru rings.
3.  S&W 66 .357 mag. with 6" barrel.

These three weapons could take any game in North America and could be counted on to defend home and hearth.

----------


## hepit

yeah, sure you NEED  to hunt, right? That's a lie for nearly everyone in the world. If it WAS true, you'd be using jacklighting, bait, gill nets, trotlines, snares, traps, ignoring the seasons, bag limits, restraints on taking females, etc. But you don't, so you don't need to. Simple as that. All hunting is for sport, period. you just like to lie to yourself about it, that's all.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

All I can say is..............
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

I wonder if that kid got home from school yet, and discovered he is banned?

----------


## ElevenBravo

SA XD 40
AR15 in .308
Mossburg 500 in 12ga

----------


## hollywood88

for me it would be a tough choice. for shotgun i know my rem. 870 20g. now rifles would be tricky. i would have a hard time choosing between my rem. 700's, mosin nagant, or probably smartest bet my rossi. the advantage to the rossi is i have several different barrels for it. extra barrels could be rolled in a pack and carried on back and allow me to use whatever ammo is available.

----------


## Bucksnort

I'd carry my Kimber Pro CDPII .45ACP, my Rock River Arms LAR8 .308WIN M4, and seeing as I don't own-or want, a shotgun, I'll also carry my Colt Lightweight Commander in .38 Super Auto. I've run several thousand rounds through the first two, and they're like extensions of my own body.

----------


## Dropy

ok.....here is my list from what i have. 

taurus tracker .357 mag for pistol.
RRA LAR15 for rifle.
Benelli Nova 12g is the only shotty i own.

As for what i would LIKE to have...
Still my taurus tracker .357 mag.
Still my RRA LAR 15.
would like to have a rossi trifecta for the shotty part of it. i like the 20g/.243/22 change out of it.

----------


## jeremy1517

Full size M&P 9mm
Benelli Nova 12ga
Remington 700   30-06

----------


## RobinD69

Well I would pick my judge 410/45, my 12 gauge goose gun, and my 35 cal lever action.

----------


## Rick64

M&P 45
Benelli M3 (pump/semi combo)
AR-15

----------


## Canoetripper

Mossberg 500 12 gauge.
Ruger 10/22
Springfield pistol in 40 or 45 cal.
If you have a big hand Springfield hand guns are hard to beat
they fit  your hand. They feel right. You hit your target.

----------


## Bushman

can't 'carry' handguns downunder....so.......

Brno Mod 2  .22 rf bolt action

98 Mauser in 30-06........(or .308 Savage Scout)...........hell, I'd even take the 30-30 Trapper  :Smile: 

97 Winchester lever action shotgun (semi-autos and pump guns are Banned in Oz) so the old lever gun is the only higher capacity shotgun we have..IAC and Chiapa make em :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kyratshooter

> can't 'carry' handguns downunder....so.......
> 
> Brno Mod 2  .22 rf bolt action
> 
> 98 Mauser in 30-06........(or .308 Savage Scout)...........hell, I'd even take the 30-30 Trapper 
> 
> 97 Winchester lever action shotgun (semi-autos and pump guns are Banned in Oz) so the old lever gun is the only higher capacity shotgun we have..IAC and Chiapa make em


I believe you are refering to the model 87/01 shotguns, they are Browning designed lever shotguns.  The '97 is a pump.

Here the '87 models are imported by Norinco, when you can find one.  You  Aussies must intercept the boats before our Cowboy Action Shooters can secure them.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I believe you are refering to the model 87/01 shotguns, they are Browning designed lever shotguns.  The '97 is a pump.
> 
> Here the '87 models are imported by Norinco, when you can find one.  You  Aussies must intercept the boats before our Cowboy Action Shooters can secure them.


 I had one of the Norinco lever shotguns. It was fun, but a guy offered me $200 more than I paid for it. I thought about getting another one, but after doing some reading, it appears that the one that I had was the only one in the world that worked properly. Now I'm kinda scared to buy another one. LOL

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I thought about getting another one, but after doing some reading, it appears that the one that I had was the only one in the world that worked properly. Now I'm kinda scared to buy another one. LOL


True, getting those Norinco '87 Winchesters smoothed up and running well takes a bit of work.  Fortunately, their popularity in cowboy action shooting means that quite a number of gunsmiths know how to do it and, if one looks in the right places, you can even find good DIY instructions.

Smooth-working '87 Winchesters have an interesting place in cowboy action shooting.  Quick background: There are three types of "legal" shotguns in cowboy shooting: double-barreled guns with either internal or external hammers, Winchester Model 1897 pumps, and Winchester Model 1887 lever-actions. (Single-shot break-opens are also legal, but so far I've not seen one in use.)

In most cowboy action shooting events (there are some exceptions), the shooter must begin each stage with the shotgun empty and the action open. Most shooters use the '97.  They've learned they can shoot more rapidly if they load one round thru the open ejection port & shoot, load another round & shoot, etc.  This requires some interesting moves, particularly for left-handed shooters.  Of course, shooters who use double-barreled shotguns load two at a time.  Generally, when shooting two targets the SxS is faster.  With four targets, its a dead heat.  With six or more, the '97 usually prevails.

Enter the Winchester Model 1887.  Its design makes it possible for the skilled shooter to "load two" - to simultaneously put one round into the chamber and another into the magazine.  This makes its two-shot delivery as fast as the double-barreled shotguns, and the ease of reload places it on a par with the '97s.  I don't know if any national matches or championships have been won with an '87, but its gotta be right up there.

And of course, no other shotgun even comes close to delivering as many "style-points" as the '87!  :Red Indian:   :Cowboy:

----------


## NavyVet_77

S&W MP .45
.308
Mossberg 500 12ga

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I would try to go with a Mini-14 in 30-06 or 308


I just noticed this 'un.

*SemperFi*,  _mi amigo_, the Ruger  "Mini-14 (including the Ruger Mini-30, for the sake of this thread)" does not come in either .30-06 or .308.  It only comes in .223 Remington (5.56mm NATO) or .30 Russian (7.62x39).

To select either .30-06 or .308, one must pick another platform entirely.

With regards and best wishes,

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Florida-Mike

If you were limited to one Pistol, 1 Rifle and 1 Shotgun what would they be?

well since these are the only firearms i own id bring these. 1 pistol 1 rifle

1.glock 21 -45acp-----short range,protection :jango: 

2.savage 110 -30-06---- long range, meat producer :m107:

----------


## Phaedrus

Well, that's a doozy of a question!  If I were to assume I was gonna live here for the rest of my life I'd have one answer; if I moved to another part of the country I may change my mind.  At the moment I don't have a rifle, I'm embarrassed to admit.  I recently traded it in on a handgun I couldn't live without.  Were I to have one rifle for life that would be difficult to decide on.  Part of me would probably choose the one I just traded in, a Browning A-Bold Synthetic Stalker in .308 Winchester.  Since my dad passed away my heart isn't in hunting any longer, though.  If we're talking one gun I suppose it would tempting to chose some type of E.B.R.  Maybe an FN SCAR (hey, if you're only gonna have one make it a good one!).  But to be honest, if I could only have one rifle, and I didn't plan to hunt much, I'd have to chose a Ruger 10/22.  If the S ever HTF I could carry 1,000 rounds of .22 ammo in the space and weight required for a few hundred rounds of 5.56 ammo.  If necessary I could harvest all meat I could hope to eat with a .22, too.

Handgun would be a tough choice.  It would come down to either my Browning Hi-Power or my FNP 45 Tactical.  I've put thousands of rounds thru my BHP over the last 23 years and trust it emphatically.  But the FN gives me 15+1 rounds of .45 ACP on tap.  Tough choice.  Of course, it would be tough to give up my Ruger Mk 1 .22 pistol...

The only one that's a total no-brainer to me is the shotgun:  Remington 870 in 12 ga.  I'd probably opt for a "tactical" version; no pistol grip but I would shorten the butt stock by 1" or so.  I'd go with ghost ring sights and a rail section on the front for a light.

----------


## deafdave3

Shotgun - Remington 870, 12 gauge, magnum
Rifle - Remington 700BDL, .270 Winchester (currently own)
Handgun - Now this is a little complicated.  My favorite carry gun is a Bersa BP9cc, which is a 9mm, 8+1.  However, the low capacity really bothers me, and a lot of other folks.  Hence, Bersa has promised to come out with a double stack version.  Now, if they do, THAT will be my one handgun for this thread.  If I have to have one that is currently available, I'll go with the BP9cc, but with a lot of extra magazines.

----------


## Phaedrus

Your avatar reminds me that the next one I plan to purchase is a Bersa Thunder .380 CC model.  I have a CCW permit and usually carry a 9mm Browning Hi-Power, but I'd like something smaller for those times when the BHP is too much to conceal.

----------


## deafdave3

> Your avatar reminds me that the next one I plan to purchase is a Bersa Thunder .380 CC model.  I have a CCW permit and usually carry a 9mm Browning Hi-Power, but I'd like something smaller for those times when the BHP is too much to conceal.


I know a lot about Bersa handguns (too much for my own good).  If you have any questions or concerns about Bersa, please feel free to ask me.  Or rather, I'm begging you to ask me!  I love to talk about Bersa.

----------


## Phaedrus

One thing that ticks me off about 'em is that most of them seem to ship with one mag.  Then, when you go to order an extra they're like $35!  For a $275 gun!  That said, I do plan to get one.  Here's my dilemma; buy the standard Thunder .380 in a case w/2 mags or get the Thunder CC with one mag?  I really think the CC is the way to go but I hate to pay extra to get a 2nd mag.  The only thing I loathe about them is the mag-disconnect safety.

Do you have one of the single stack 9mm Bersas?  They look good on paper.  How concealable are they?  Or are you allowed to CCW where you live?

Oh, BTW...do they make a model that floats?  I want one I can take canoeing, and you know how that goes... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## deafdave3

> The only thing I loathe about them is the mag-disconnect safety.


Everyone hates that mag-disconnect safety.  However, who would shoot one shot, without the mag in?  I just don't understand that.




> Do you have one of the single stack 9mm Bersas?  They look good on paper.  How concealable are they?  Or are you allowed to CCW where you live?


Yes, I do.  Its an incredible handgun.  Very accurate, very thin, very dependable.  Kicks like a mule, though.  Yes, I'm allowed to CC in both Louisiana and Texas, which is where I spend all my time.

----------


## Phaedrus

I hate the mag disconnect safety for two reasons.  First, if you have one round in chambered and go to do a tactical reload you're out of commission until the mag is reinserted.  What if you drop it?  Not an impossibility in the heat of battle.  Also the magazine can be lost or damaged; if this occurs the gun is inoperable.  Better a single shot than a paperweight.  Lastly I've never seen a mag disconnect safety that didn't eff up the trigger feel top some degree.  

All in all it's just one more thing to potentially fail you.  I see the point; if you're in a struggle with an assailant and are losing control of the firearm you may be able to drop the mag, leaving him with an expensive club.  Seems a bit dubious to me, though.  If you have enough control to release the mag you probably could be firing instead.

----------


## GreatUsername

Returning to the OP, I'm kind of torn on this issue. There are so many possibilities!
I would settle on this though:
Rifle: Ruger 77/22 (basically, imagine the 10/22, but bolt action, it takes the same magazines even) because of its accuracy and cheap and plentiful ammo. Part of me would rather get something in .223, but I love for .22s and their price and weight.
Shotgun: Mossberg 590, because I like .12 gauge the best of all shotgun rounds, due to the power, and I like having a pump-action with long ammo tube
Handgun: I'm torn between the Ruger redhawk (I love revolvers, and .357 magnum) and the Beretta 92, but I'd end up picking the Beretta because it is easier to load, fits my hands nicely, is reliable, and has a high ammo capacity.

This all being said though, I know .410 can be used in some .45s... does anyone know if there's a winchester-type lever action that can take both shotshells and .45 colt? If there was, I might have to go with that just for the interchangeability factor.

----------


## Power Giant

Pistol: Taurus revolver in .454 Casull

Rifle: Remington Model 700 in .300 Win mag

Shotgun: Remington Model 1187 in 12 ga.

I have some close second choices, though.

----------


## GreatUsername

What would your second choices be?

----------


## Power Giant

> What would your second choices be?


Pistol: Taurus Raging Bull revolver in .44 magnum

Rifle:   DPMS LR in .308

Shotgun: Benelli auto loader in 12 ga

----------


## kyratshooter

You guys are like puppies with a sock!

----------


## hunter63

> You guys are like puppies with a sock!


LOL, LOL........Just buy one of each....THEN decide.......LOL

----------


## Scotticism101

From what I own, I'd take:

Glock 21
AR-15
Mossberg 500

Those are what I own, know, and can use effectively.

----------


## Power Giant

When I read the first post of this thread, I immediately thought of meat procurement. I have noticed that some folks are thinking of defense when they have made their choices. Just an observation on my part, nothing more.

----------


## vedearduff

Well, I guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post.

Going with what I have in my safe now.

For a long term back country stay.
Sidearm: Colt SAA clone in .45 Colt.  Easy to keep running, even with a few broken parts.
Shotgun: Rossi Overlander double barrel with 26 inch barrels, improved and modified.
Rifle: S&W Model A.  A 30-06 bolt action built around a Husqvarna 1640 action with 2-7 power scope.  Think improved Mauser.

For short term societal breakdown.
Sidearm: Springfield XDm 9mm
Shotgun: Rossi Coach Gun, 20 inch, cylinder bore version of the shotgun above.
Rifle: Stag M2.  Equipped with Aimpoint PRO and a high power light.

If I could go with what I would rather have, here are the changes.

Back Country.
Sidearm: Ruger Blackhawk in .45 Colt.
Shotgun: Remington 870
Rifle: 1903a3 converted into a scout configuration.  It would have iron sights (aperture rear and hooded front) and a 1.5-5 power long eye relief scope, mounted forward on QR bases.  Ammo would be carried via stripper clips.

Societal Breackdown.
Sidearm: same as above.
Shotgun: Remington 870.
Rifle: FN Fal

Vernon in Indiana

----------


## welderguy

> Well, I guess this is as good a place as any to make my first post.
> 
> Going with what I have in my safe now.
> 
> For a long term back country stay.
> Sidearm: Colt SAA clone in .45 Colt.  Easy to keep running, even with a few broken parts.
> Shotgun: Rossi Overlander double barrel with 26 inch barrels, improved and modified.
> Rifle: S&W Model A.  A 30-06 bolt action built around a Husqvarna 1640 action with 2-7 power scope.  Think improved Mauser.
> 
> ...


 Actually the introduction section is the perfect place to make your first post, But thank you for your input, and welcome aboard.

 Why a double Barrel shotgun? just curious.

----------


## cwi555

I believe it would be highly dependent upon what the situation was.

----------


## vedearduff

> Actually the introduction section is the perfect place to make your first post, But thank you for your input, and welcome aboard.
> 
>  Why a double Barrel shotgun? just curious.


You are correct.  I just happened across this thread an decided to post.  Then I realized that it would be my first here.

The first part of my post included firearms that I actually have on hand.  The second part reflected what I would have if I purchased additional firearms to complete the battery.

When it get down to it.  My doubles have the advantage that there is less that can break down on them, less chance they would become inoperative.

Thanks for the welcome aboard, I'm glad I found this forum.

----------


## welderguy

I was just curious I see a lot of people talking about DBL barrel shottys I like them but prefer my pump action.

----------


## vedearduff

I plan on adding an 870, or perhaps a Mossberg 500, to my safe at some point.  I have my doubles because of my involvement with CAS.  I almost went with my .44WCF Colt clone and my Winchester '73 clone in the same caliber for the lineup in the first part of my post.  I decided to go with a longer range option for the rifle and chose my .45 Colt revolver.

I shot a round of skeet with my Overland and did OK, I managed to bust 21 out of 25.

----------


## old2531

tootsie id rather go with a heat gun over a glue gun you can make a pvc bow with a heat  gun

----------


## endurance

If only two, my chances of resupply will be few and far between, and I'm looking to live off the land, not fight off a zombie apocalypse, then:
Ruger GP100 .357 w/ 6" barrel  Carrying both .38 squib loads and full house .357 loads so I can rotate the cylinder for big game or small game.
Savage Model 24 .22LR over 20 gauge carrying .22 CB caps (for quiet), .22 Velociter (for small game up to varmint size) and 20ga. slugs for large game out to about 100 yards. Also breaks down easily to fit into a backpack to lower one's profile or protect the gun from weather.

You could carry several years worth of ammo pretty easy with this set up, which would be hard to do with many other combinations.

Zombie Apocalypse:
Glock 20
FN-FAL

That's a lot of weight to lug around just in guns, not to mention the ammo they'll eat in just a single engagement.

If I can have four guns for more varied situations:
Ruger 10/22 (small game, training)
FN-FAL (defense and w/ a 5 round magazine, legal for big game)
Walther P22 (concealed carry, cheap training pistol)
Glock 20 (legal for taking big game in my state and a heck of a zombie killer with 15+1 rounds that are more powerful than at .357 mangum.  Not fun for concealed carry, but possible)

Again, with this compliment of firearms, the ammo alone is not going to fit into a backpack.  You're going to have a central base of operations, but this thread didn't start with a reason to only have two guns, so the rest is guess work.

----------


## hunter63

> tootsie id rather go with a heat gun over a glue gun you can make a pvc bow with a heat  gun


OK......you take your glue gun and heat gun and PVC bow and pace off ...say 100 yds......I'll wait here for you with a .22....
Lets see what happens.




BYW this is a joke....bazinga

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> OK......you take your glue gun and heat gun and PVC bow and pace off ...say 100 yds......I'll wait here for you with a .22....
> Lets see what happens.
> 
> 
> BYW this is a joke....bazinga


 Yeah....and you don't want to fall for his joke. The last guy that did....well.....Hunter shot him in the arse, when he got to about 75 yards. Hahaha!

----------


## crashdive123

Hunter never was any good at counting to 100.

----------


## kyratshooter

Hunter, "Is that 100 yards or 150?"

Ms. Hunter, "I don't know, aim for the head and see where you hit him."

BAMMMM!

Ms. Hunter, "You hit him in the cheast, it's 150!"

----------


## hunter63

Sounds about right, cheap ammo, all I could get at Walmart,

----------


## ElevenBravo

XD 9
DPMS AR15
Mossberg 500


EB

----------


## birdman6660

Hmmmm     easy one ... winchester 32 Special and my old Cooey 22 .. semi auto .. both function well .. and im usta them ...

----------


## hunter63

Well, well, another .32 Special....Model '94.......fine rifle....Congrats
That two that I have seen or heard of.

----------


## Mischief

Ruger Single Six and a Bolt action .22 rifle

----------


## lucznik

> Well, well, another .32 Special....Model '94.......fine rifle....Congrats
> That two that I have seen or heard of.


Then make that 3 Hunter; I have one also.  Killed a nice fat antelope doe with it two seasons ago.

----------


## randyt

no 32 special here but a 94 winchester in 38-55 with a lyman tang peep sight.

----------


## hunter63

> no 32 special here but a 94 winchester in 38-55 with a lyman tang peep sight.


Cool.......just picked up the 38-55 Handi Rifle from DNE a while back......haven't tried it out.
Picked up up brass, mold, and loading dies as well.
New Caliber seems to be the Win .375

Still have some Win Silver tip ammo for the Win 32 special, saving it for werewolves.......

----------


## randyt

I probably have several molds in the archives if you're wanting something different let me know and I can send it to you to use for awhile.

----------


## hunter63

> I probably have several molds in the archives if you're wanting something different let me know and I can send it to you to use for awhile.


Cool, thanks, I'll keep that in mind.

----------


## GreatUsername

I've heard differing perspectives on this, but what would be your preferences (and your reasoning) for either having a lever-gun in a dedicated rifle cartridge, or otherwise matching it with a handgun cartridge? My inclination would be to get a .357 mag Marlin with a Ruger Blackhawk or a Colt Python, but some people have said that the interchangeability is outweighed by how underpowered a lever-gun is when using pistol rounds. Thoughts?

----------


## lucznik

> I've heard differing perspectives on this, but what would be your preferences (and your reasoning) for either having a lever-gun in a dedicated rifle cartridge, or otherwise matching it with a handgun cartridge? My inclination would be to get a .357 mag Marlin with a Ruger Blackhawk or a Colt Python, but some people have said that the interchangeability is outweighed by how underpowered a lever-gun is when using pistol rounds. Thoughts?


Well, cowboys often sure did like having both a revolver and a same-caliber carbine.  Seems to me they might have known a thing or two about the logistics of trying to stay properly armed while still mobile.

----------


## randyt

I'll either carry a large bore rifle/small bore handgun or large bore handgun/small bore rifle. Chances are if I'm lugging a rifle around it will be in a rifle cartridge like a 30-06 or something similar. For me the interchangeability isn't that beneficial, I just don't see it.

----------


## hunter63

Although that concept seems attractive it really doesn't make much sense, ...Lets do the same thing twice......and it isn't for me.

Kinda like having all straight tipped screw drivers in your tool box.

----------


## Wildthang

If I carried a lever gun it would be a minimum of 30/30, and a .357 or .44 for my pistol round. I would like to have a .357 lever gun just because I like the .357 round but if I was choosing only 3 guns to have, it would not be on my list.

If I could only have 3 guns, it would be a combo rifle .22 mag over 20 gauge, AR-15, and a .357 Mag revolver.

----------


## randyt

My dad claimed that a load for a rifle is loaded different than a load for a handgun and viceversa. Speaking same cartridge and caliber.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I've heard differing perspectives on this, but what would be your preferences (and your reasoning) for either having a lever-gun in a dedicated rifle cartridge, or otherwise matching it with a handgun cartridge? My inclination would be to get a .357 mag Marlin with a Ruger Blackhawk or a Colt Python, but some people have said that the interchangeability is outweighed by how underpowered a lever-gun is when using pistol rounds. Thoughts?


 How do I argue for, or against a certain tool, without knowing what job you are trying to accomplish with said tool?

(But I will say, that I would think that there are plenty of jobs, that a .357 levergun would be an acceptable tool......and fun!)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> My dad claimed that a load for a rifle is loaded different than a load for a handgun and viceversa. Speaking same cartridge and caliber.


 Different speed powders?

----------


## randyt

> Different speed powders?


I'm not the reloader my dad was but I believe it had to do with the powders and barrel length.

----------


## hunter63

That could be, rilfe powders are generally slower burning that pistol/shotgun powders.
Never saw a box labled one way or the other.......
I'll have to check tha loading manual.

----------


## robinray649

Well just my 2 cents but here goes.  For a handgun it would be a ruger security six in .357, rifle my wonderfully innocent looking Winchester 94 ae trapper with 16" barrel, and for shotgun a Winchester 1300 12 gauge.  The Winchester 94 would use 148 gr sj flat point.  The longest shot was about 175 yards at a yote that had one of my chickens.  Caught him about 2 inches behind the left shoulder.  You know that sucker didn't move an inch but just dropped like a sack of potatoes.  Would I feel outgunned, no.  Would I go out looking for a fight to get into, no.  A lever gun is quick to fire, with good sights it has quick target acquisition, and easy to load on the move.  As for using the same ammo, well been there, done that and weight is a very big factor when out moving.   :m107:

----------


## Old Professor

I have given much thought to the pistol/rifle commom caliber option and even had pairs in 357 mag and 45 LC. In the end I decided that it wasn't the optimum solution for my area and situation. 1. no pistol caliber in a rifle comes close to the range and energy of a real rifle round, 2. For big game in my area, a pistol caliber is simply too under powered. 3. For defensive situations in my rural area, I want greater range that a rifle in a pistol caliber offers. I do see a value to a 22 mag/20 ga o/u mated with a 22 mag handgun.  Why a 22 mag/ - because it can also shoot the Winchester Rim Fire round, which is closer to the power of the 22 LR. Of course the WRF isn't a common round you are likely to see in stores, which means you would need to stock up in advance.  In an urban area the pistol caliber might make more sense but even there I would prefer a real rifle round.

----------


## lucznik

> My dad claimed that a load for a rifle is loaded different than a load for a handgun and viceversa. Speaking same cartridge and caliber.


That all depends on how you choose to load it.  A rifle generally CAN be loaded to higher pressures than s handgun but, that doesn't mean you have to do that.  In fact, if you did, it would negate any advantage of having them chambered for the same cartridge - and could be down right dangerous, if you aren't careful about keeping the loads properly seperated.

----------


## lucznik

> Not gonna get into the whole what gun / caliber thing as it's a never ending opinion/debate... but wanted to throw in an observation...
> 
> Some folks have posted up their preference of some niche/unique (wonderful) calibers- .264 win mag and .41 mag comes to mind having been posted here...
> 
> If I wanted to put back a pistol, shotty and rifle for TEOTWAWKI  or a poo hittin the fan scenario I'd want them to be in HIGHLY common calibers and gauges.
> 
> Imagine bugging out and coming to a camp of friendlies 14 months later (the woods camp in the movie "Defiance" is the mental pic I have at the moment) and asking/stating "Whew, glad to find yuns. "Can I draw dome .264 win mag rounds out of your stock?"
> 
> ""260-what???""  
> ...


I was reviewing this thread when I came upon this post.  Don't know how I missed it before.  I have to say, I don't entirely agree with this logic.  My choice of my. 264 Win Mag is based on fourbpoints:
1.  I already own it.
2. I shoot it well.
3. I have lots of ammo for it.
4. I have all the components I need to make lots more.

Sure, in an EOTWAWKI scenario, I might run out of supplies and have to discard it for another, less desirable rifle. But by then I figure I'll either be dead or I'll just take one off of one of your dead bodies.  ;-)  (Make sure you've taken good care of it as I'm kind of particular about the weapons I carry!

----------


## xp153dragon

Glock G22 .40 cal.
Remington 870 12 Ga.
Arsenal AK47 SGL 26-61

----------


## greatgoogamooga

> I was reviewing this thread when I came upon this post.  Don't know how I missed it before.  I have to say, I don't entirely agree with this logic.  My choice of my. 264 Win Mag is based on fourbpoints:
> 1.  I already own it.
> 2. I shoot it well.
> 3. I have lots of ammo for it.
> 4. I have all the components I need to make lots more.
> 
> Sure, in an EOTWAWKI scenario, I might run out of supplies and have to discard it for another, less desirable rifle. But by then I figure I'll either be dead or I'll just take one off of one of your dead bodies.  ;-)  (Make sure you've taken good care of it as I'm kind of particular about the weapons I carry!


Nothing like reviving a thread that started over a year ago   :Smile: 

I would choose common calibers as possible barter.go ahead and choose a firearm in your favorite caliber, but then have some 9mm, 7.62x39 and .223 handy to trade.

Oh, and I couldn't possibly think of armageddon without a 1911 and an AR15.  Maybe a mossy or remington pump for the shotgun.'

Goog

----------


## randyt

you'll shoot your eye out LOL

----------


## greatgoogamooga

hmmmm.   I hand't thought of a Red Ryder as a survival tool.

Goog

----------


## randyt

you would be surprised how tactics can overcome shortcomings of your weapons system LOL.

----------


## GreatUsername

I've seen some people arguing the "BB-guns are the easiest to reload/stock ammo for" point in the past, but I always end up thinking about bows. Bows are almost as easy to make ammunition for, but it's reusable to a degree that BBs aren't, and more lethal, so while a BB-gun isn't a bad addition to one's arsenal, I'd go with a .22 rifle and get a little more oomph for the slightly lesser amount of ammo, or get a bow for my "endlessly reloadable" weapon. Just a thought.

----------


## kyratshooter

> you would be surprised how tactics can overcome shortcomings of your weapons system LOL.


Are you implying that more camo and a bigger magazine might not be the answer?

----------


## randyt

> Are you implying that more camo and a bigger magazine might not be the answer?


Actually I was thinking about how the 22 lr became the end all and it was due to "proper shot placement"  LOL.

----------


## GreatUsername

> Actually I was thinking about how the 22 lr became the end all and it was due to "proper shot placement"  LOL.


It's a little different though... a BB-gun requires even better shot placement, to a degree that is kind of impractical. Also, .22 is just my preference due to amount of ammo one can carry, but .223 gives you pretty good weight to ammunition ratio, plus a lot of added power. It's all a preference thing.

----------


## randyt

I was really making a funny but it got me to wondering. Who would come out on top Alvin York with a single shot 22 against Pee wee herman with a ak.

----------


## GreatUsername

> I was really making a funny but it got me to wondering. Who would come out on top Alvin York with a single shot 22 against Pee wee herman with a ak.


Would you charge admission? Dibs on front row seats. On second thought, back-row, alllllll the way in the back, where I'm furthest from the stray bullets.

----------


## Batch

> I've seen some people arguing the "BB-guns are the easiest to reload/stock ammo for" point in the past, but I always end up thinking about bows. Bows are almost as easy to make ammunition for, but it's reusable to a degree that BBs aren't, and more lethal, so while a BB-gun isn't a bad addition to one's arsenal, I'd go with a .22 rifle and get a little more oomph for the slightly lesser amount of ammo, or get a bow for my "endlessly reloadable" weapon. Just a thought.


What bow vs .22 comparison? 

Do you feel comfortable shooting homemade arrows from a compound bow? If you go with a non-compound you need to get close and good. 

The accuracy of a .22 long rifle out of a rifle is not comparative to even an expert archer on small game at equal range.

Airguns can have a big advantage and take any size game.

----------


## Rick

> Are you implying that more camo and a bigger magazine might not be the answer?




Only if you plan on meeting women in Wal-Mart. Bazinga!



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Hunterusmc

I'm with you Willie, I have never used the 870 but apparently I am supposed to?

----------


## hunter63

> I'm with you Willie, I have never used the 870 but apparently I am supposed to?


Hunter63 saying hey and Welcome.
The is an introduction section

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

The problem with threads like this, is that everyone has their own idea what's is their favorite....many times it's what they have.....or want.
There is no correct answer, just opinions........most peoples opinions are not gonna change.....pick what you want.

I would be a 870 fan, where as some one else wouyld be a AR fan......Just ideas.

----------


## gunaroo

Pistol:  Glock 3 in .357 SIG with 9mm, .40 and .22 caliber kits
Rifle:  AR, no question.
shotgun: mossberg 590.

----------


## Mischief

.22 mag in my Ruger Single six and if I need a smaller load rather then changing cylinders I use the .22WFR.(.22 Rem. Specia bullet).Very hard to find any .22 WFRs these days.

----------


## hunter63

> .22 mag in my Ruger Single six and if I need a smaller load rather then changing cylinders I use the .22WFR.(.22 Rem. Specia bullet).Very hard to find any .22 WFRs these days.


It was just a while back when I even heard of these loads, and although a option, Kinda cool, would you seriously consider it?

My impression of this thread was to come up with ideas on which firearms that would cover the most any of your individual bases.
Hunting small and large game.
Self protection, for 4 and 2 legged threats...... and anything in between.

My goal would be to be able to procure ammo easily, easy to carry, and effective for it use.

Personally I would avoid odd, hard to get loads, as effective as that may be.

This thread was started before the "Big Dry Up" of 2013.....so I guess all bets are off...

12 and 20 ga shot shells seem to still be in good supply as well a many center fire rifle loads....which make me wonder if anyone would like to revise their posted choices?

I might just pick a flint lock .62 cal/20 ga. fusil......shot or round ball, flint from a creek bed, and home made powder.......still goes boom.

----------


## SLVRBK

1. Glock 22 .40cal
2. Noveske Recon in .223/.556
3. Remington 870 (this should be standard in any gun collection)

----------


## chinookpilot77

Ruger .22/45 Lite
AR-15 or bolt .308 depending on the scenario
Rem 870

However:

My current set up is a .22/45 and a Baikal IZH-94 in 12ga over .308.  I have a 12 to 20, 20 to 410 and 410 to .22 adapter for the 12ga barrel, the three adapters nest together into the size of a heavy 12ga shell.  I also have several adapters for the .308 so it can shoot the following rounds:  .308, 327 Fed Mag, 32 H&R Mag, 32 Smith and Wesson Long, 32 Smith and Wesson Short, 30 Mauser, 7.62 x 25 Tokarev, 30 Carbine and .32 ACP.

I also have a Hammond game getter in .308 that uses a swaged buckshot and a .22  powder actuated squib load. Fires a 53 grain projectile about 900fps.  Good for grouse, bun bun, and tree rats.

So I guess I have the equivalent of 14 calibers in two guns plus about 6oz worth of adapters.  The pistol weighs 20oz, the rifle/shotgun combo, a little over 7.

----------


## Rick

That's an interesting weapon. I had never heard of the Baikal before. Looks like it's imported by EEA. 

http://eaacorp.com/portfolio-item/mp...-shotgunrifle/

----------


## hunter63

I have a Baikal 20 ga O/U....yeah, another D.U. Dinner raffle gun....nice.

I have heard of the o/u rifle/shot gun combo....but as far as I knew they weren't being imported as of late.
Remington did contract for some here a while back...or so I was told......

Sounds like a good selection of adaptors.

----------


## chinookpilot77

> I have a Baikal 20 ga O/U....yeah, another D.U. Dinner raffle gun....nice.
> 
> I have heard of the o/u rifle/shot gun combo....but as far as I knew they weren't being imported as of late.
> Remington did contract for some here a while back...or so I was told......
> 
> Sounds like a good selection of adaptors.



Budsgunshop has the EAA Baikal IZH-94's right now.  I'm going to do a full workup vid of my set up soon.  I even bought a vintage Redfield Widefield scope to put on it.  I wanted the widest FOV I could buy, and the widefield was just the ticket for a 2-7 scope.  

Believe it or not, minus the shot gun adapters and the Hammond Game getter, two adapters will get you all of the other .30 caliber bullets, if you are willing to modify the adapters just a bit.  I'm not worried about pressures, the barrel of the .308 is rated for much higher pressure than even the .327 Fed Mag.  

The .30 Mauser and the 7.62x25 shoot from the same adapter.

All the other .30 caliber rounds shoot from a .32HR mag adapter reamed to .30 Carbine.   So from this adapter you get .32sw, .32smL, .32 HR, .327 Fed Mag, .32 ACP (because its semi rimmed), and .30 Carbine (because you either throated your adapter for it, or use "O" rings on the rim to keep it in the adapter.)

All that said, once you fire a round from the newly reamed adapter, I wouldn't be getting all upset when you find out they no longer fit the guns they were designed for.  I honestly don't think there is any pressure concerns whatsoever...but the cases will stretch ever so slightly...enough to make chambering difficult in the original reaming.  (we're talking .003 of a millimeter in most cases)

----------


## loki

I would say Saiga in .223 Mossberg 500A and Ruger blackhawk in 41 Mag.

----------


## Beo

For me, my trusted DPMS AR15, my Mossberg 930spx, and my Taurus PT 24/7 9mm or S&W M&P .40
and of course my knife.

----------


## MaveRick

> This is really hard for me , but I will go with the tried trusted Colt Govt model .45 ACP , in shotgun Remington 870 Express , now in a rifle I would hate to lose the tactical advantage of my AK , but as hunting rifle I'd say its worthless , I would try to go with a Mini-14 in 30-06 or 308


The Ruger Mini-14 only comes in .223. I have a Mini-30 (7.62 x 39). I could take deer and hogs with a 7.62x39, 150 Grain Jacketed Soft Point but it doesn't have enough versatility to make my list. Actually out of all the guns I own I could narrow that list down a single rifle, my Winchester lever action .44 mag. I can take small game with my .44 mag shotshells and moose and bear with my 300 Grain JSP Bullets. The standard .44 mag round works well for everything in between. 

Since your list does give me three choices, I would include my Springfield XD .45 acp pistol and my Remington 870 shotgun. I have the same variety of rounds for these two as I do for my Winchester. 

I would also leave my Ruger 10/22 off this list because of it's lack of versatility. It may be great for squirrel and rabbits but it is useless against big game. My DPMS .308 has just the opposite problem, great for big game, useless for small game.

----------


## randyt

I got to thinking about this situation and if I were limited to one handgun, one rifle and one shotgun, it time to change the rules.

----------


## Rick

Now there's a glass half full kinda guy.

----------


## randyt

Honestly, I'm more of a "the glass is half full and it's time for a beer run guy"

----------


## hunter63

Lets add in....you have to carry your ammo...as well as your other gear.......more rounds, ...or more power?

----------


## SARKY

Total Titanium Tracker in .357, Mossy 500 (cause it will reliably feed the 1.75 Aguilla rounds as well) and my AR in 6.5 Grendel (with a couple of spare uppers. .22lr, .300BLK)

----------


## Canoetripper

CZ in 22mag rifle  Moss 12ga shot gun and my newest toy springer XD 357sig

----------


## senna

I have no need of a shotgun. I am quite good with pistol and rifle. Nobody needs to shoot birds out of the air. :-) They just want to do so, that's all. I'd rather have 1-2 more pistols, any day, than any shotgun. The rifle is a shorty AR, in 223, with a Ciener .22lr conversion. The pistol is a CM9 Kahr 9mm pocket gun. The other pistol I'd want, instead of the shotgun, is a ParaOrd .45, LDA variant, with officer's frame and Commander length slide/barrel.  With a Ciener .22lr unit for it.  I am at work trying to make the Twisted Industries .22 unit (for the Keltec PF9) work with the Kahr. If I am successful, I will sell the KT and buy another CM.  I can do it all with the AR, the CM9 and the 1911 variant. Matches, hunting, plinking, shtf, defense, teaching novices. 

Using Nosler Partition 60 gr sp's, I can take deer to  150 yds or so, with chest hits. That's every bit as "good" as the 30-30 ever did.  If I need to take bigger critters, I will just stalk, or bait them into bowhunting distances and brain them.  A 223 sp to the brain drops big critters like a rock. I'd prefer, however, to just use shortened .460 Rowland brass (and the fully supported barrel in the ParaOrd) to drive a solid copper 70 gr swc (2200 fps, quite safe pressures, actually) thru their lungs, from 30 yds and less. This load delivers the same  750 ft lbs of energy as a 4" barreled .44 mag, and with a solid copper swc, it's got at least as much penetration, too! 

I want to see how guys shoot or intimidate anyone with a gun that they don't have with them? I also want to see how they carry both a rifle and a shotgun, and the backpack needed to last more than a day or 2, and enough ammo for each to make them worth being carried. :-)  U gotta have a pocket gun, or there's plenty of times that you go unarmed. I, for one, am not going to settle for a .22 pocket gun. I might, if I had to do so, settle for a .22lr belt gun, something like the skinny 4" barreled variant of the Buckmark Browning.

I don't like settling for no more power than the 9mm pocket gun has, but at least, if you load it right (Corbon 100gr PowRballs, 1300+ fps, 400 ft lbs) it's got twice the stopping power of a .38 snub, 3x what a factory  380 has.

 I know that I can take elk, moose and bear with brain hits from the the 223, it's not much of a challenge. Just get within 50 yds, take a braced firing position, and use ear protection.  Doing so with chest hits from  a ccw pistol, tho (instead of some monstrosity that you have to carry on a sling) that interests me!  :-)

----------


## Rick

Ya, it's all about shot placement.

----------


## senna

well, it is if you know, and can deliver, brain hits. the heart is the same size as the brain,and the heart hit has no ability to incapacitate for at least 5 seconds. We know this, from beheadings, carotic chokes, etc.  When  you are ducking blows or bullets, placement is the bunk. all you can do is try your best to hit the chest, with as destructive and shocking a load as you can control at  5-6 hits per second, and hope that the pain and shock make him psychologically quit, because getting brain hits is out of the question while being shot at, and body hits, other than lucky fluke hits to the spine, can't physically incapacitate for  5 seconds or more. during which he can fire, stab, etc,  4x or more per second.

----------


## Rick

So....let me get this straight. It takes 5 seconds to incapacitate someone that has been beheaded? What's he gonna do blink you to death?

----------


## senna

we aint talking about beheading. shots to the chest don't behead anyone. we are discussing shooting things here. I just used the beheading to demonstate that the brain has 5 seconds worth of oxygenated blood in the cranium, at ALL times. So blowing apart the heart does not have any instantaneous incapactication ability. it will take at least  5 seconds to have that effect.  any sooner results were from psychological QUITTING, due to shock and pain, NOT physical incapacitation.

----------


## Rick

That's pure nonsense. Once the brain is removed from the body everything stops. You don't even bleed because there is no longer any signal to the heart to pump.

----------


## welderguy

So if a person is beheaded they must be lonely cause he ain't got no-body

----------


## senna

ok, so you cant READ.  the facts are, that the eye's blink the brain is conscious for 5 seconds after beheading. but we are TALKING about SHOOTING, dude. can you get that thru your HEAD? That's what people do with guns. the title of this thread is 3 gun choices and why. i explained a few things about why. now you go SHOVE your bs about beheadings, ok?

----------


## Rick

I don't think I'll be shoving anything. But your attitude is going to cause you some problems.

----------


## welderguy

HAHAHA he sure told you off Rick .... sorry couldnt resist

----------


## welderguy

> I don't think I'll be shoving anything. But your attitude is going to cause you some problems.


 Can we play for awhile first ...oh please oh please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

Only because I have an appointment to go to. Sarge or Crash will have to handle this one unless I get back first.

----------


## welderguy

> Only because I have an appointment to go to. Sarge or Crash will have to handle this one unless I get back first.


 Ill be nice , I promise!

----------


## hunter63

Can I play, too?.........

----------


## senna

I'm too old to play and always was too mean.

----------


## bugeater

to answer your question with a question.  ammo availability is a def consideration.  without ammo a gun is just a club.  for defense,  one needs a somewhat larger caliber .  for survival/food gathering a smaller caliber.  now to choose which for what is the question.    it is a very personal thing.  alaska people want bigger guns with more energy, IE dropping power(brown bear).  but other southern states don't require the same things.  so now we have to choose by which area we live in, ammo availability, and purpose of firearm.  too many choices to air in this forum.  i'm in Oregon and don't require bear dropping power so I go with a 22 bolt action rifle with lots of ammo, a 12 gauge pump with lots of different shells, and a 45 colt Judge for defense.  But a hunter would want different so it all depends. sorry  just too many options to nail this with one answer.

----------


## mc45308

Pistol. Glock 35
Shotgun. Moss 590 12Ga
Rifle. PWS MK214 7.62mm

Tough question!

----------


## Woodmaster750

25-06
45LC.
20ga.  I have had many dif. weapon's though out the years and this is what I have now.. Now in a S.H.T.F. time there will be lots of up dated weapons out there for sure....

----------


## fltbily

only one of each yall must be from up north lol 



ruger single six, dirty-thirty, double 12

----------


## MItygrr

I'm a shotgun man, so for that would be my westernfield 12.  It's what I have and can clkear a path or bring down a bear.  Not much for handguns; but with what experience I have, I like .357's the best.  Shot with dozens of others and can qualify with most, just like less moving parts and a "big bang".  Of all the rifles I've shot (just own a couple of .22's and a mag). I'd probably use my .22 mag, pump action.  But if I had it, an old M-1. But, as I said, I love my grandpa's 12!

----------


## Greyghost

40 S&W
Sig Sauer 716 DMR  7.62
Rem 870

----------


## Wildthang

Hummm, how about,

AR-15
Savage 7mm
Colt .357

----------


## hunter63

Question.....
IF there was a reason for a limit on how many.....Do you really think you would have choice?

Maybe the question would have to be.....
If you already own whatever....and had to choose which 4 and had to carry the ammo, with no possibility of re-supply....which 4 would you choose?....with how much ammo?

I gonna guess here will be a lot more interest in .22's........

----------


## Old Professor

Good question, H63!   One gun I would be carrying would be my H&R single shot with multiple barrels; I currently have a .357 mag, a 44 mag and a 20 ga set of  barrels.  Probably acquire a  .308 and or .223  barrel set as well. 38 Sp/.357 ammo and 44 Sp/44 mag ammo  , to me anyway seems a good power to weight ratio which justifies lugging it around .  A second gun would be my Taurus 44 Tracker. Uses the same ammo as the single shot H&R  A third gun would be a .22 Mag, most likely my Magnum Research  in 22 Mag. I have high capacity magazines for it and it has more punch that a 22 LR.  The forth gun would be my Taurus Tracker 22/22 mag revolver. I would want at least one gun to be chambered in 22 LR. Depending on circumstances I might substitute a 357 revolver for the 22 revolver. I probably would not carry much over 100 rds of 20 ga shotgun ammo.

----------


## Hellraiser

Pistol: Glock 41
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Rifle: Volquartsen Custom 22LR
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Shotgun: Benelli M4
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> Good question, H63!   One gun I would be carrying would be my H&R single shot with multiple barrels; I currently have a .357 mag, a 44 mag and a 20 ga set of  barrels.  Probably acquire a  .308 and or .223  barrel set as well. 38 Sp/.357 ammo and 44 Sp/44 mag ammo  , ...................................


What receiver do you have?......shotgun barrels, Muzzleloader, .44 mag, .357 normally are on an SB1....the 308 and .223 require the SB2.
Just a heads up.

----------


## Old Professor

I have the SB1 receiver. I could also look for a chamber insert for the 20 ga bbl. In fact I believe I have one in 20ga to 357 maximum. Now I just need to find where I stashed it.

----------


## hunter63

Gottacha........
When dealing with Handi Rifles.....just be aware.

I have heard so many people interested in picking up extra barrels, only to come back from a show with an old $75 buck shotgun, only to find it won't work.

----------


## Hummer70

Assuming you are wanting weapons with proven reliability in long term useage.  In that case I would get:

1903 Springfield and have it remade into a scout style rifle and chambered in 30.06.
Remington 870 12 gage.  Known to be good for in excess of 17,000 rounds.
Ruger GP100 revolver 357 Known to be good for over 15,000 rounds.
Ruger MKII 22 known to be good for over 100,000 rounds.  I would get the long barrel version.

----------


## Plainsman

Ruger GSR in .308
Ruger GP100 in .357 
Remington 870 12 ga

----------


## VnVet

Old thread; OTOH, an interesting question.

My first choice for a rifle would a FAL StG 58 with a DSA barrel. OTOH, I have more ammo for 5.56 or 7.62x39. Last, but last would be 5.45x39 as I have 2 1080 round spam cans.
Shotgun would be an 870 or a early 1960s Rem 1100. 
Pistol would be a 9mm; simply because I have more ammo for 9mm than 45 ACP.

Basically, my plan isn't to one of anything because if I only have one what if it breaks?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Basically, my plan isn't to one of anything because if I only have one what if it breaks?


What you do there old friend is you buy stuff that ain't going to break!  Things like 870s and Mossberg 500s, and S&W N and K frames and 1911s.  And rifles that have been through 4 wars minimum!

And if all else fails you buy the 4th gun; an H&R topper with a .357 barrel,  .223, .308 and a 30-30 barrels and a 12 gauge tube with interchangeable chokes so you can keep using the ammo!

One of my big regrets is that I did not get a Topper barrel in 7.62x39 before they quit making them.

----------


## VnVet

> What you do there old friend is you buy stuff that ain't going to break!  Things like 870s and Mossberg 500s, and S&W N and K frames and 1911s.  And rifles that have been through 4 wars minimum!
> 
> And if all else fails you buy the 4th gun; an H&R topper with a .357 barrel,  .223, .308 and a 30-30 barrels and a 12 gauge tube with interchangeable chokes so you can keep using the ammo!
> 
> One of my big regrets is that I did not get a Topper barrel in 7.62x39 before they quit making them.


Sooner or later everything breaks or one runs out of ammunition for it.  

I "love" 1911-A1s both real and clones, also Browning Hi or High Powers and CZs. 
A High Power was made by FN and a Hi Power was built by FN and sold by Browning. 

I have fun firearms, hunting firearms, target firearms and force equalizer firearms. The most precious to me are family firearms.

----------


## kyratshooter

Some things break during this lifetime.  Some things break in the hands of your third great grandchild.

And if you don't have enough ammo to last until he needs it you don't have a big enough pile.

There is a difference between how much ammo it takes to win a war and how much it takes to keep you alive at the homestead, and how you source it.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

If my kids, grandkids, and great grandkids break everything they'll have coming and shoot up all the ammo before that time, I will be very, very impressed....

Alan

----------


## VnVet

Firearms last a very long time with doing nothing more than keeping them clean. About all I do extra is after the bore is clean; I use Radcolube. It does the same as CLP, it is US Military and NATO accepted. Before I shoot, I run a patch through it. 

I'm well stocked with ammo. When ammo was easy to find and inexpensive; I bought a lot. The why did I buy a lot? I'm old enough to remember what NRA/DCM sold 1903-A3s and 1911-A1s for and know what they cost today. 

I have no plans or interest on fighting a war.

----------


## didnot

There is no need of a shotgun.  It's far more efficient to trap and snare animals, use lime on bird roosts, use nets, trotlines and Rotenone fish poison to forage for flesh food, especially when small game is all you're hunting. I'd much rather have another pistol than the shotgun, and I'd want it to be a suppressed, small .22lr auto, ideally with the front sight out on the end of the "can", so the gun can have some real precison accuracy.

----------

